# Mystro vs. Maxymo



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been mostly happy using Mystro for the last year. Usually works fine. But in the last couple days it was not always shutting off the other app after accepting a ride. I deleted and downloaded again, but couldn't figure out how to fix, so today I tried Maxymo. Only one day but it worked great and seems faster than Mystro. Has anyone else used both apps and have a preference?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Been having intermittent issues with Mystro as well (not turning off lyft after getting a Uber ride) .... I switched to "Ride Companion" so far seems to be working good.


----------



## WebRat (Jan 30, 2018)

Two weeks ago Lyft stopped turning on and off with Mystro so after a couple days I filled out a support ticket and they replied back that their techs were working on it. Next day (6-30-2018) I got a email saying there was a Mystro update.

_We recently released an update to the Mystro app (v1.12.4).
Make sure to delete the older version of Mystro using the following process: Settings > Apps > Uninstall.
Then restart your phone and install __Mystro (1.12.4) from the Google Play store._
_(Be sure that you didn't drag the Mystro icon to uninstall but that you used the method recommended above.)_


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am having problems with Mystro for about a week now. It does not turn Lyft on/off. I did delete Mystro and reinstall (7/1) but it did not change things. Also, Mystro keeps shutting down for no apparent reason.

When it works, I love it. However, it has been having too many problems lately. Why can't the app update itself?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Tried both, and had to uninstall both, because they each would accept simultaneous pings from Boober & Gryft. Every now & then, both would also accept a ping from one app but fail to close the other app. Mystro has a long history of not working with Gryft after the latter issues an update.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I tried maestro and i placed filters to only accept long rides and time to destination under 8 minutes. It accepted a lyft request that was 21 minutes away, I called and found out the pax was going to the gas station on the corner for smokes. I cancelled the ride and then uninstalled the app, thankfully I didn't pay for it and was on the trial period.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> i placed filters to only accept long rides


And how do you do this when we can't see upfront how long a trip is going to be?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Both companies notify if ride is 45+, get them all the time on airport runs.


----------



## iceman5218 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello everyone. First post newb here. I was hoping there was an app or two out there that would do this. Just started driving this weekend and the toggling back and forth is a headache. Can someone point me into the direction of some instruction with these apps. I’m not sure if the ones I’ve found are the ones you’re talking about. Thanks.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Only works on Android.

Set your preferences by first clicking on what rides you want to auto accept.

For example I run X and XL. I my perimeters set pretty close.
I do not accept Pool or Shared so those do not get accepted.
Here's my settings








Just make sure when you use Mystro that both Uber and Lyft are both off.
Click the Mystro button and click Drive Now at the top. 
This will turn on both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Both are unreliable. I uninstalled both because they would accept simultaneous pings, and also sometimes did not shut down the other driver app after accepting a ping.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

There are other apps - QRAD, Ride Companion - that do this as well. All are Android only, though :-(.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> I tried maestro and i placed filters to only accept long rides and time to destination under 8 minutes. It accepted a lyft request that was 21 minutes away, I called and found out the pax was going to the gas station on the corner for smokes. I cancelled the ride and then uninstalled the app, thankfully I didn't pay for it and was on the trial period.


Up until recently I have had about a years flawless performance from Mystro but the last two weeks have been a disaster. My default is Uber but having accepted the ride it would default to Lyft (turned off) and when pressing the blue Uber icon on the screen I would get a second of UberNav and back it would go to Lyft. I am going back and forth with their customer service at present trying to get it fixed. I would never put my car in gear for a 21 minute go to and I really don't care about my acceptance rating! I may try Maxymo for a free 30 days if Mystro can't fix it.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> Both are unreliable. I uninstalled both because they would accept simultaneous pings, and also sometimes did not shut down the other driver app after accepting a ping.


I have had good experience with QRAD.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

49matrix said:


> Up until recently I have had about a years flawless performance from Mystro but the last two weeks have been a disaster. My default is Uber but having accepted the ride it would default to Lyft (turned off) and when pressing the blue Uber icon on the screen I would get a second of UberNav and back it would go to Lyft. I am going back and forth with their customer service at present trying to get it fixed. I would never put my car in gear for a 21 minute go to and I really don't care about my acceptance rating! I may try Maxymo for a free 30 days if Mystro can't fix it.


I have trouble with Mystro that couldn't turn Lyft On Line. Trying to fix it with Mystro tech, they tried though, problem still persisted. 
I tried Maxymo, working flawlessly. But Since 04/18, Maxymo also couldn't turn new version of Lyft app to On Line. They tried fixing it and new App works.but that new app is available on their website and it in not in the Apps store yet. You may need to download and test Maxymo app (make sure auto accept OFF on both U and L for your test purpose).. If Lyft doesn't turn On Line, look for the their notification icon and read about their new website app and how to do it.)
I tried Ride Companion which might be good, free but It gave me trouble of turnning off Lyft from OnLine when Lyft sent the message on APP about I ignored their customer's request. I realized that If U or L send the message on App for you to do something, Companion won't close that app.
Never Tried QRAD yet since I fall in love with Maxymo.


----------



## Drivebot (Apr 22, 2019)

Marco Solo said:


> Both are unreliable. I uninstalled both because they would accept simultaneous pings, and also sometimes did not shut down the other driver app after accepting a ping.


This has been my experience with them. I've went back to just manually controlling both, it's not too hard in Android 9 where you just slide the pill to the right for the previous app. I accept the ride, slide the pill and turn off the other app, then slide again to be back to the app I need.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mystro always seems to have problems with the Lyft app.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I am in love with Maxymo and have deleted Mystro. Not only was Mystro always glitching on me, but their customer service was awful. And Maxymo is a lot cheaper.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

If I was asked last week, I would have said go with Maxymo without reservation. This week, however, I guess it can be a crap shoot.

Maxymo seems to be very pro-active as far as updates to app when U or L updates break functionality. I have sent screen shots, bug reports, etc several times.

One reoccurring problem is its GPS service. Used to be called Pegasus driver, now is a random name. After app is logged out / closed, service still runs. It uses about 400MB of active memory, it doesn't enter idle app status. Brought to attention, was told was a typo and they will address it next go around.

Sidebar has issues, won't close even if app is killed. App itself is running slower than usual, while they are working out bugs.

Hindsight being 20/20, I should have just bought another crap phone and put it on the spare line in my cell account. Never should have bought the 1 year Maxymo sub.


----------



## RadioRideShare (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm a pretty big fan of Ride Companion although, tbh I haven't tried the others. I set up my parameters in RC and it does everything automatically. So far (knock on wood) I haven't had any issues with RC and it keeps me rolling with little down time.


----------

